# Why Tivo can't stream to Windows Media Center?



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there any reason why Tivo can't stream to Windows Media Center? I'm using a HomeRun Prime and Windows Media Center does a great job streming. So, Why Tivo can't use WMC? It does not make sense to me!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no Windows streaming client yet. Not sure if there ever will be. You can download shows to a PC using TiVoToGo but no streaming yet. Considering it took them 2 years to get Android support I wouldn't hold my breath on this one.


----------



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> There is no Windows streaming client yet. Not sure if there ever will be. You can download shows to a PC using TiVoToGo but no streaming yet. Considering it took them 2 years to get Android support I wouldn't hold my breath on this one.


I stopped using TivoToGo because the majority of shows couldn't be transferred I guess because of DRM. WMC handles DRM very well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has something similar to the WMC extender called the TiVo Mini. It allows you to watch all content, even protected content, in another location in the house. 

The download function of the Stream has the same limitation as TiVoToGo with DRM, as does the out of home streaming. Content marked as protected can only be streamed inside the home either to a iOS/Android device or a Mini.


----------

